# Burton Total Impact Shorts Review.



## mjayvee

Thanks for this review and for the reminder! Just ordered myself a pair. I appreciate all the reviews and your enthusiasm to contribute to the community!


----------



## Jack87

I agree with everything in this review. I stopped snowboarding for seven years and when I came back to the sport had several spills. My much older and heavier body didn't take it so well and my behind hurt for months.... No joke this really sucked especially working office job in chair all day.

Did some research and came across Burton impact shorts. Also found g form shorts designed for other sports for much cheaper. Initially that is what I purchased and worked well. Grabbed a pair if the Burton shorts end of that season for $80 as the area covered fits better for the snowboarding use case then the non Burton ones. The padding is different size and shape otherwise materials and technology is all the same.

Yes the price is outrageous! But the protection and comfort are great. And makes it easy to sit in cold snow and not be phased. Have taken some spills since with no sore tail bones.

Here is the bad for me... My shorts don't have a hole for the fly. This is frustrating. Not sure if this has been fixed on newer revisions. Also they have started to develop holes after about 30 days of ridding (that is 30 days of use up on the mountain). I do expect them to be a lot more durable than that given the price point.

Overall they are great piece of gear. Definitely not worth the MSRP but any given sale price. Alternatively look for non Burton branded version to get you by; protection level isn't quit the same when it comes to snowboarding but it'll do. You can always try to come up with your own DIY solutions too.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker

Man you have invented a whole new vocabulary for spending money on gear. My wife seldom understands how I “justify the outlay”


----------



## MountainMystic

Great review Craig!
For me, I'm not so sure on the 10K waterproof fabric, as I sweat a fair bit, and sweaty genitals and arse crack is something I try to avoid if humanly possible. Dainese Hard shorts E1 for me. stretch mesh shorts with armoured outer thigh panels & Dainese's crashabsorb foam under poly hardshell in the coccyx area.

The flexibility and low profile of G-form pads is a plus in the Burton shorts, for sure.


----------



## snoeboarder

discussion continuation ....... I'm here because these use Poron XRD

I've always wanted protection shorts but always steered away from the multi-piece design. I'd like to find a one piece pad like the product video below. I'll either wear them or not, so why not go full protection when desired.

Check out this Japanese brand I came across today. All their protection uses XRD and I'm noticing that other quality brands have it, compared to EVA.

eb's mountain furniture ........... gotta lol the mountain furniture translation .... mountain furnishings maybe, not exactly catchy tho

fast forward to :43s ...... pretty cool!



eb's ONEPIECE PAD XRD®︎ from SBN FREERUN on Vimeo


----------



## MountainMystic

snoeboarder said:


> discussion continuation ....... I'm here because these use Poron XRD
> 
> I've always wanted protection shorts but always steered away from the multi-piece design. I'd like to find a one piece pad like the product video below. I'll either wear them or not, so why not go full protection when desired.
> 
> Check out this Japanese brand I came across today. All their protection uses XRD and I'm noticing that other quality brands have it, compared to EVA.
> 
> eb's mountain furniture ........... gotta lol the mountain furniture translation .... mountain furnishings maybe, not exactly catchy tho
> 
> fast forward to :43s ...... pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> eb's ONEPIECE PAD XRD®︎ from SBN FREERUN on Vimeo


Does my arse look big in these shorts?, why yes, yes it does... but the 18mm poron pads should cushion the slams in the bum region. Sizing could be tricky, if it's padded shorts for the Japanese domestic market... just saying. J-sizing may not fit large caucasians so well, IMO.


----------



## snoeboarder

not looking to buy, market research


----------

